# General > Book & Author Requests >  Suggested additions to the Authors list

## SFG75

I would suggest Chuck Palahniuk.



Any others?

----------


## Dante80

William Faulkner and Friedrich Nietzsche

----------


## L.M. The Third

I thought John Bunyan ("Pilgrim's Progress") was on here, but just looking I don't see anything by him.

----------


## Lumiere

> William Faulkner and Friedrich Nietzsche


Strongly seconded.

Also, Ray Bradbury.

----------


## Admin

Remember, has to be pre 1923.

----------


## Haunted

Graham Greene

Even though he's post 1923, his work certainly qualifies as serious literature that explores moral and political issues of the modern world.

----------


## Lumiere

Richard Llewellyn

----------


## Technophile

@ Dante80: I agree. I wish to read Thus Spake Zarathustra by Nietsche.

----------


## robertenem

William S Burroughs anyone? And, yeah, definitely Chuck Palahniuk.

----------


## nmstu

Thomas Pynchon!

----------


## Melysnl

Pre 1923? Seriously. I believe the reason why so many kids hate to read is because we place too much emphasis on the classics. I respect classic literature but shouldn't we begin to be a bit more progressive about integrating modern literature into our discussions. No disrespect to you guys who run this forum, but I mean, we're not in school. 

Anyhow, here are my suggestions.
Ayn Rand
John Updike
James Michener

----------


## Cunninglinguist

> Pre 1923? Seriously. I believe the reason why so many kids hate to read is because we place too much emphasis on the classics. I respect classic literature but shouldn't we begin to be a bit more progressive about integrating modern literature into our discussions. No disrespect to you guys who run this forum, but I mean, we're not in school. 
> 
> Anyhow, here are my suggestions.
> Ayn Rand
> John Updike
> James Michener


Works prior 1923 are in the public domain, whereas (most) literature published after is copyrighted -- one can't just put that stuff up for free.

----------


## Cunninglinguist

Following the direction anticipated by the inclusion of Aristotle and Julius Caesar, some suggestions for philosophical and historical literature:

Kant-
_Prolegomena to any Future Metaphysics
Critique of Pure Reason
Critique of Judgment
Critique of Practical Reason
Groundwork to the Metaphysics of Morals_

Hegel-
Everything!

Thucydides-
_History of the Peloponnesian War_, trans by Richard Crawley

Tacitus-
_Annals
Histories_

Herodotus-
_The Histories_ (not sure if the complete translation is in the public domain)

Pliny the Elder-
_Naturalis Historia_

Aristotle-
Any translations that remain in the public domain

John Locke-
_An Essay Concerning Human Understanding
Some Thoughts Concerning Education_ 

George Berkeley-
_A Treatise Concerning the Principles of Human Knowledge_

David Hume-
_Treatise of Human Nature
An Enquiry Concerning Human Understanding
An Enquiry Concerning the Principles of Morals
The History of England_

Jeremy Bentham

John S. Mill

Henry Sidgwick-
_Ethics_

Some other suggestions:

Schiller

Homer-
_Iliad_, trans by Alexander Pope. We have Butler's, which is better by a number of standards (readability, for example), but Pope's is surely one of the finest works in English lit.
_Odyssey_, trans by Pope.

Horace-
_Satires_, trans by John Conington

Ovid-
_Amores: The Loves_
_Metamorphoses: Transformations_, trans by Dryden, Garth, Pope, et al.

{edit: By the way, unfortunately, everything by Faulkner is post 1923.}

{{edit: Statius:
_Thebaid_}}

----------


## kippenkot

Desiderius Erasmus
Arthur Schopenhauer

----------


## YW1990

Raymond Carver!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Raymond Carver!





> Remember, has to be pre 1923.


Not yet, I am afraid.

----------


## Kyriakos

Constantine Cavafy

Knut Hamsun

Jorge Luis Borges

----------


## cafolini

> William Faulkner and Friedrich Nietzsche


Second that one and pay to see with Italo Calvino and Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

----------


## cafolini

I also would like to include Lezama Lima, a Cuban writer for those who want to get a picture of what Cuba was when Castro kicked sordid Batista out.

----------


## CarpeNixta

> Constantine Cavafy


I would love to have some of Kavafis works in here

----------


## cafolini

How about Michael Serres, of late, a philosopher who lately overcame philosophy and became one of the best postmodern thinkers on education.

----------


## ellenc

I would like to see the book list if there is one

thank you

----------


## IntravenousJava

Thomas Mann, Marcel Proust and James Joyce ("Dubliners")

----------


## Sancho Panza

Paul Auster, the genius who gave us The New York Trilogy.

----------


## nancybella

Where's Max Beerbohm?

----------


## crusoe

> William S Burroughs anyone? And, yeah, definitely Chuck Palahniuk.


In my youth I read his books with great pleasure. In those days I only had access to german translations. "Junkie" and and a short story compilation about sientology were about my favourites.

----------


## Dina12

> Pre 1923? Seriously. I believe the reason why so many kids hate to read is because we place too much emphasis on the classics. I respect classic literature but shouldn't we begin to be a bit more progressive about integrating modern literature into our discussions. No disrespect to you guys who run this forum, but I mean, we're not in school. 
> 
> Anyhow, here are my suggestions.
> Ayn Rand
> John Updike
> James Michener


Believe, I'm in school, modern 'literature' has been the death of me. I hate school because of it. Quite frankly there is a reason why people still read classics, modern literature just doesn't compare. The most recent novel I've read in the past few years of my own accord was slaughterhouse five. I'd like to keep it that way. The way I'd see it is that the modern world just is condusive to writing. It lacks real change so literature, like everything else, just immitates itself, over and over again until everything has been recycled so may times over that it no longer retains its former sparkle but is rather tarnished by untalented writing and unquestioning minds.

----------


## Revolte

> Believe, I'm in school, modern 'literature' has been the death of me. I hate school because of it. Quite frankly there is a reason why people still read classics, modern literature just doesn't compare. The most recent novel I've read in the past few years of my own accord was slaughterhouse five. I'd like to keep it that way. The way I'd see it is that the modern world just is condusive to writing. It lacks real change so literature, like everything else, just immitates itself, over and over again until everything has been recycled so may times over that it no longer retains its former sparkle but is rather tarnished by untalented writing and unquestioning minds.


Well, a good story is a good story. I don't think the year makes any difference.

Legally they can't post certain works here that aren't their own, without permission due to copyright law.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

There's good literature from every time period, including the current one.

----------


## Samsa

François Rabelais. 

I'd like to read Gargantua and Pantagruel. According to Wikipedia there are at least a couple of pre-20th century translations available.

----------


## AuntShecky

Dear LitNutters--
Some day when you don't have anything to post in the writing forums, or weighing in on someone else's work, or have already played the games, or don't really feel like getting into a heavy discussion in the chat threads, take a look at the comprehensive list of authors whose complete works are available right here-- for free-- on the LitNet.

Just this past Spring I found a Lewis Carroll work I was looking for on this website and spent a most enjoyable afternoon reading-- and "lol'ing"-- a hard-to-find book by a beloved author. 

This past Saturday night when I watched Katherine Hepburn's performance in _Alice Adams_ on Turner Classic Movies, I heard the host of the broadcast remark how the book was quite different from the film version.
I took a cursory look around the apt. to see if we owned a copy of the original Booth Tarkington novel-- Nope. But guess what-- it's right here on the LitNet. I'm going to read it here online the end of the week, as soon as I finish my projects.


One thing that struck me about the movie--dating way, way back to 1935, a long time ago even for me!-- is how relevant it is to today's economic and social environment. By that I mean, don't automatically dismiss a book just because it's old or in the public domain. You can always find something enlightening and entertaining if you keep an open mind.

----------


## Buh4Bee

That's a wonderful suggestion Aunty!

----------


## Jackson Richardson

How about Thomas Love Peacock and Ronald Firbank?

----------


## Ronald who?

Oh, I didn't see this thread. Whoops.

E. L. James please.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

I've just noticed that I can't see Alexander Pope among the Specific Authors.

Not everyone would like him (British understatement) but he was the poetic giant of the eighteenth century, dominating poetry until Wordsworth published _Lyrical Ballads_. I'm afraid I find Wordsworth boring.

He should be there.

----------


## Gromit

Robert Harris!

----------


## xtianfriborg13

Jodi Picoult please.  :Smile:

----------


## bookowskee

Hubert Selby Jr.!!!
Borges
Celine
Camus 
Sartre
Vonnegut
Kafka
Bukowski
Irvine Welsh
Dostoevsky
Rushdie
John Fante
Hesse
Julio Cortazar
Heidegger
Kierkegaard
Woody Allen
David Foster Wallace
Jeff Noon
Craig Clevenger

----------


## SFG75

Proust, we need Marcel Proust.

----------


## SentimentalSlop

Nikolai Gogol, C.S. Lewis, George Macdonald, G.K. Chesterton.

----------


## Logos

except for Lewis... all above named authors are already on the site.

Link below to the index of almost 300 AUTHORS with etexts on the site...  :Smile: 

http://www.online-literature.com/author_index.php

--

----------


## SentimentalSlop

Oh, sorry about that. I thought this was just for the forum threads. Thanks for clearing that up.  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

ok!  :Smile:  just here to help  :Wave:

----------


## deguonis

Robert Wilson Lynd.

----------


## 2X2E5

Knut Hamsun

----------


## PeachSodaLover

Liaozhai's short stories (whichever are available)

----------

